# Monark Super Cruiser-features by year



## Elgin Baylor (Mar 6, 2011)

*Monark Super Deluxe-features by year*

Howdy all you Monark Experts out there. I couldn't find anything about What features came on Monark Super Cruisers so I compiled a list based on various vintage ads. 
Anyone have anything to add or corrections to make? Thank you.

*Monark Super Deluxe Boy's Bicycle Features by Year*

*1946* (This model was not called a “Super Deluxe”)
Wide, 4 bend type handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle without crash rail (shorter “Girl's” style)
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Air-Style” design Headlight with Brilliant “Road-Focus” Bean (Pedestal Light)
Luggage Rack with 4 long narrow slots (non-cheese grater type)
“Tear Drop” Rear Reflector (without separate bumper)
Shallow fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Tank without horn?
NO Goose Neck Shroud (head plate only)
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)

*1947 *
Wide, 4 bend type handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle without crash rail (shorter “Girl's” style)
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Air-Style” design Headlight with Brilliant “Road-Focus” Beam (Pedestal Light)
Luggage Rack with 4 long narrow slots (non-cheese grater type)
“Tear Drop” Rear Reflector (without separate bumper)
Shallow fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Tank without horn?
NO Goose Neck Should (head plate only)
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)

*1948* 
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with “Safety-Gard” split crash rail (1st year for this feature)
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Air-Style” design Headlight with Brilliant “Road-Focus” Beam (Pedestal Light)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill (1st year for this feature)
“Tear Drop” Rear Reflector
“Kromegard” Rear Fender Bumper (below the reflector) only year for this feature
Shallow fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Horn Tank with Side Button
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate (1st year for this feature)
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)


*1949*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Air-Style” design Headlight with Brilliant “Road-Focus” Beam (Pedestal Light)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Shallow fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Horn Tank with Side Button
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
“Silver-Wing” or “Shooting Star” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender) 1st year for this feature
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate


*1950*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”) 1st year for this feature*
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Deeper, Longer “Motor-Bike” fenders*
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Horn Tank with Side Button
“Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)*
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
“Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails (1st year for this feature)

	*Apparently during the transition to the “Train Light” some bicycles came with 	the older shallow fenders, since they were shorter, there was not enough room 	for the Rocket trim.  Monark also came out with a special version called the 	“Custom Deluxe” which came with a chrome plated version of the new deeper, 	longer fenders.

*1951*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Deeper, Longer “Motor-Bike” fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Horn Tank with Side Button
“Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
“Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails
Jeweled Monogrammed pedals

*1952*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Double-Spring Cushion Front Fork
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Deeper, Longer “Motor-Bike” fenders
Narrow Chain Guard (shaped like a field hockey stick)
Horn Tank with Top Button & Jewel Medallions, Top Button(1st year for this feature)
“Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
“Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails
Jeweled Monogrammed pedals

*1953*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Single-Spring Cushion Front Fork (1st year for this feature)
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Deeper, Longer “Motor-Bike” fenders
Wide Chain Guard (indented type) 1st year for this feature
Horn Tank with Top Button & Jewel Medallions, Top Button
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
NO “Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails
Jeweled Monogrammed pedals

*1954*
U-shaped handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Single-Spring Cushion Front Fork (1st year for this feature)
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Deeper, Longer “Motor-Bike” fenders
Wide Chain Guard (indented type) with Jewel Medallion
Horn Tank with Top Button & Jewel Medallions, Top Button
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
NO “Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails
Jeweled Monogrammed pedals
*
1955* (Called the Silver King “Imperial”)
Wide, 4 bend type handlebars
Lobdell Emery Saddle with split crash rail
Shock-Absorbing Single-Spring Cushion Front Fork 
“Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”)
Luggage Rack with Auto-Style chrome “Cheese Grater” Grill
“Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector
Shallow fenders
Wide Chain Guard (indented type) with Jewel Medallion
Horn Tank with Top Button & Jewel Medallions, Top Button
NO “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender)
“Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate
NO “Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails
Jeweled Monogrammed pedals


Circa 1953 Monark came out with another deluxe model called the “Holiday”.  “The Holiday, with its ultra modern station wagon styling, is unmistakably America's most beautiful bicycle.” This version had wood grain decals on the tank & chain guard. The boy's version came in metallic green, the girl's version came in metallic blue. These modles also came with battery operated rear turn signals (this unit mounted where the “cheese grater” chrome trim was on Super Deluxe models.)

Monark also offered an all chrome version of their Super Deluxe.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Also for '54 was the 'Cycle King'--see pic. Essentially same as the Super Deluxe except no medalion in chain guard. I have since replaced the grips with the correct ones but still need a set of correct pedals for this bike--Anyone? v/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 6, 2011)

Elgin, 
I appreciate your efforts in compiling this and posting, it is very helpful...makes mine a 49.
Have you put together a list of color combos?
I kept my tank with original creme/black paint (which goes with anything), but the rest is in primer, I don't want to do a black.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Chris, I'm glad you liked it. The only 1949 color combos I've seen in the ads are maroon/cream w/maroon decals, red/red with cream decals, gumby green/cream with green decals. I'm sure there are more combos I don't know of. Check out this cool ad for 1949 Super Deluxe:
 of.


----------



## teisco (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine has a top button but no "Jewell" medallion.


----------



## axsepul (Mar 8, 2011)

Very good info here. I have also notice that the tank decals are different on the 40's style bike.  I created the 40's style decal you can see it on the buy sell section with DECALS as the name of the topic.


----------



## axsepul (Mar 9, 2011)

how about some pictures of the bikes to show of the color scheme.
here is one looks 46 or 47 what do you think

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?6403-Monark-Squirt-bicycle


----------



## axsepul (Mar 16, 2011)

any pictures of that 46 47 rear rack?


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a picture of the 4-hole style rack. I hope it's helpful.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm gumby green with envy... Nice bike!


----------



## ramito (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks,,,,,thanks,,,,


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2011)

What about the Firestone orange/black color combo? What year is that? I might be purchasing 1 soon.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Apr 23, 2011)

What about a photo? I realize that Monark made the "Super Cruiser" and other models for Firestone, but the above information is about *Monark* "Super Deluxe" bikes. They didn't always use the same features on the Firestone versions as they used on the Monarks. If you have a picture or two I might be able to provide some info.


----------



## unknown52 (Apr 27, 2011)

so im new to this.  picked up up a junker in the back of the bike shop for a deal when i was buying my wife her bike.  cleaned it up and found it was a 52 schwinn world traveler(or something else no one can tell me definetively what).  but either way my journey in classic bikes started there and now that ive been lookin around for a while i have come to the conclusion that these bikes with or without tank  are the best lookin.  so my question is, is what is this style called with the bar under top tube?  and also not a rich man and would like to know the different models that look like these, especially the cheaper ones.


----------



## ramito (Apr 29, 2011)

,,,,need orintation,,,hello,,,!! Will start a reconstruction of a MONARK,,, I WANT TO KNOW THE YEAR,,, I THINK THAT IS THE 45 OR 46 (4406,,, 03277365),,, head plate,,, silver (maybe ,,,was red )..,, frame is green with cream designs,,, similar to a PHAMTON,,, THANK YOU,,,


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Couple of Questions*

Thanks so much for documentation of the changes by year. Based on this infor, I am guessing that the Girl's SD that picked up is a 1950-1952. See my other thread  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?17609-Attic-Fresh-Monark-Super-Deluxe!

A couple of questions. Would the tires have been black walls or white walls?  Do you know what pedals the 1950 model had in case I can't find the jeweled ones?

Thanks Again


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 27, 2011)

After studying this closer, I think it's an early '50 train light with the shorter fender and no air wing. Any help on IDing the correct pedals for this model would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, First of all congratulations on the Monark purchase. I love the design of the Monark Super Deluxe models. This bike definitely came with whitewall tires when it was new. As far as I know the correct pedals have white rubbers with a metal bands that says "MONARK" along the endge and small round reflectors on the ends. The original pedals are fairly difficult to find, but they do come up on eBay from time to time. They usually go for $50 to $125 depending on condition. The Ladies' pedals are much easier to find than the Men's version. If you don't have the patience or the cash to get the correct ones, any 50's Ladies' pedals will look fine. They should not have reflectors on the edges and the should have 1/2" thread as opposed to 9/16". They should also be somewhat shorter than their male counterparts. The rubber portion should be approx 3-1/4" to 3-1/2" long. You should be able to pick up a decent set of old pedals for $5-$20 at a vintage bike show or slightly more for something on eBay. I hope this helps you. Good luck with you new bike! Elgin.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## SailorMac (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks so much.  BTW there was nothing left of the seat, would it have been tan colored or white?


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 28, 2011)

Most likely the seat (by Lodbell Emery) was white but it also came in black, maroon, tan, blue and even a mottled tiger-stripe. After looking through my files I noticed a lot of those Ladies bike also came with black pedals. Elgin


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for checking. Glad there are several options for seat and pedal combos.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 29, 2011)

here's a 1949 i think with a later model tank.this bike is restored.i paid $1500 for which i think was a good deal.


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 29, 2011)

here's another pic.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow, great bike! I agree, I think you got a good deal, especially considering the way Monarks have increased in value in the last few years. I like you other toys too, is that a Mercury parked next to the Monark?


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 30, 2011)

Super Nice Super Deluxe!


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you.that's a restored elgin twin 20 next to the monark.


----------



## scarylarry (Aug 30, 2011)

*research*

Outstanding research on the super cruisers!!!! Do you have, or know anybody with relevent information on monark roadsters? Salmon, black & white color? Thanks


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe the SD's most commonly came with us royal chain whitewalls, short of that, I put NOS blackwall "chains" on mine.

I am left to wonder about seat color, which was noted a few posts up.
I really liked the burgundy Lobdell Emery saddle on mine, which was one of the tipping points for me to bid strong.
I don't believe this saddle was available to complement all red/burgundy bicycles throughout the years and also curious if this was the only alternate color to black or tan in a men's?
As far as the medallions go, Dave's is like mine, which is not really "jeweled" as I have held in my hands plastic medallions with a back color coating that are more like jewels that are referred to in advertisements, yet ours are clearly a metal with light embossing...a variation of year or by model, I don't know.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 9, 2012)

*If I post some serial numbers can anyone help?*

is there anyone here that can decode the serial numbers, I have like 3 Monark frames to find out what year they are.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 12, 2012)

*here are the numbers*

any help on these would be great










any help on the number or address for the catalog or retail store would be great too!


----------



## STRADALITE (May 29, 2015)

I just spent way too long looking for this post and now I'll save others the hassle and give it a bump. It could be helpful to many folks who haven't seen it.


----------



## monark-man (May 30, 2015)

hello  1948 head shroud is a one year only. 1949 and up are all the same.1951 crash rails on the tank are different than 1952. 1953 no crash rails.       good luck   monark-man


----------



## 48b6 (Jun 2, 2015)

How does 48 differ? Any pictures?



monark-man said:


> hello  1948 head shroud is a one year only. 1949 and up are all the same.1951 crash rails on the tank are different than 1952. 1953 no crash rails.       good luck   monark-man


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 23, 2015)

Elgin Baylor said:


> Howdy all you Monark Experts out there. I couldn't find anything about What features came on Monark Super Cruisers so I compiled a list based on various vintage ads.
> Anyone have anything to add or corrections to make? Thank you.
> 
> *Monark Super Deluxe Boy's Bicycle Features by Year*
> ...




Good morning.  Trying to nail down the year of my ladies Monark Super Deluxe 26".  You can see photos.  Model M111, serial 0196024.  Pedals are correct white blocks with square type "M" stamped on the end caps, but no "MONARK" on the sides.  The seat has a split rail.  There is no evidence of it ever having the "cheese grater" on the end of the rack.  It has a New Departure brake, but neither wheel hub has any markings.  The horn button is on the top of the tank (works too).  the rear reflector is of the tomb stone type but has no bumper.  
Can you tell me the reason for the stack of round shims at the bottom of the front springs?  I have seen pictures of Monarks with 5 rings, 3 rings, no rings.  Mine has 4.  

Thanks for any help.

Mike


----------



## the2finger (Sep 23, 2015)

Would a 52' Monark built Firestone super cruiser have the silver wing fender crest?


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 24, 2015)

here's one that i got a month ago.i can't make out the color.enjoy.


----------



## 1969nam (Sep 26, 2015)

Elgin Baylor said:


> Howdy all you Monark Experts out there. I couldn't find anything about What features came on Monark Super Cruisers so I compiled a list based on various vintage ads.
> Anyone have anything to add or corrections to make? Thank you.
> 
> *Monark Super Deluxe Boy's Bicycle Features by Year*
> ...




Thank you for posting......just picked up a 1950 Black Monark Super Deluxe from Redman007.


----------



## incajoe (Feb 12, 2016)

Can anyone help me narrow down what year this Firestone Super Cruiser was made? The serial number is obscured by some corrosion and I'm not well versed in the names and styles of the different features on those Monark built bikes.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 12, 2016)

incajoe said:


> Can anyone help me narrow down what year this Firestone Super Cruiser was made? The serial number is obscured by some corrosion and I'm not well versed in the names and styles of the different features on those Monark built bikes.
> 
> View attachment 284823



Wow, very nice! I had a red firestone like that, I believe it's a 49.


----------



## incajoe (Feb 12, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Wow, very nice! I had a red firestone like that, I believe it's a 49.



OK, that confirms what I was guessing. Thank you. I just wasn't sure about the lack of a seat rail and what the style of the headlight and rear reflector are called.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 12, 2016)

incajoe said:


> OK, that confirms what I was guessing. Thank you. I just wasn't sure about the lack of a seat rail and what the style of the headlight and rear reflector are called.



The headlight is a pedestal light and the rear reflector is usually referred to as the tombstone reflector. If you ever want to sell let me know!


----------



## jim empero (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a 1930's elgin with two different tire size. 27 x 1.50 and 26 x 1.375 any one know what size came with bike   Thanks.


----------



## the2finger (Feb 12, 2016)

That green Firestone looks like a 48 or49 based on the headlamp. Mine is I believe is a 1950


 ve a 1950


----------



## Romance1984 (Feb 17, 2016)

Very nice, it makes me understand more.
gclub blog


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2016)

We just bought this teal one- was just about to be scrapped....still enroute so haven't been able to study it, but based on the info, '52? with the jewels in tank and crash rail? Assuming the seat isn't correct, and wondering what guard we should be looking for? (anyone have one?)

And the chrome Firestone Imperial should be a '53....I see a Monark Imperial for '55, but believe from literature that Firestone dealerships were the only ones that carried this chrome Imperial? (FYI- we know grips, bars, pedals and seat aren't correct).

Darcie


----------



## benakbs (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone have any information on the silver embossed disc on the tank instead of the jewels?  I've seen several like this but there is no info that I can find.


----------



## dboi4u (Jul 31, 2016)

'U

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's my Firestone/Monark girls Super Cruiser...just to add a little something different to the Thread...


----------



## ramito (Aug 5, 2016)

benakbs said:


> Anyone have any information on the silver embossed disc on the tank instead of the jewels?  I've seen several like this but there is no info that I can find.
> 
> View attachment 344351





HARPO said:


> Here's my Firestone/Monark girls Super Cruiser...just to add a little something different to the Thread...
> 
> View attachment 345611





benakbs said:


> Anyone have any information on the silver embossed disc on the tank instead of the jewels?  I've seen several like this but there is no info that I can find.
> 
> View attachment 344351



nice ,,,perfect


----------



## HARPO (Aug 12, 2016)

I think this little girl might be going up for sale soon. Time for someone else to enjoy her and maybe do a nice Restoration. It's all original and all there. I won't part it out. I'd keep it before doing that.
I've never ridden the bike...only added it to my collection which I'm beginning to thin out. But, it would have to be picked up here on Long Island as I won't ship it.

fred


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

HARPO said:


> I think this little girl might be going up for sale soon. Time for someone else to enjoy her and maybe do a nice Restoration. It's all original and all there. I won't part it out. I'd keep it before doing that.
> I've never ridden the bike...only added it to my collection which I'm beginning to thin out. But, it would have to be picked up here on Long Island as I won't ship it.
> 
> fred
> ...




Post it in the for sale section and see what happens. GLWTS. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll post it in the For Sale section as soon as I get some new photos.


----------



## Avanti (Oct 24, 2016)

Elgin states that the 1952 model year was the first year for the top-mounted horn button yet I have seen multiple original 1951 Super Deluxe's and even late serial number 1950 models with the horn buttons located on top of the tank.

John L Polizzi's "The Monark Book (Revised July, 2012 edition)" states 1950 as the first year of the "horn button on top of tank", however it is likely Monark was continuing to use the older 1949 model tanks with side-mounted horn button for their ads. These 1949 tanks would have also featured the longer "Protecto-Guard" tank crash rails (which dipped down in front) and a logo design with the "Monark" name in front of the opening for the horn button. The design also had with two diagonal stripes - matching the design on the chain guard.

Now it's possible that Monark employees could have used the earlier tank design template on the later top-mounted horn button tanks since the medallion was located in the same spot as the '49's side-mounted horn button. Employees may have also continued to install the longer tank crash rails as well but as soon as stock was depleted, they would have began exclusively using the new tank design with the "Monark" name appearing behind the medallion, three diagonal stripes (Note: The chainguard still featured two diagonal stripes) and the new tank crash guard that did not dip down at the front. This tank design and crash rail combination seems to be ubiquitous on Super Deluxe's with serial numbers dating 1951 and after.

It would be great if owners of all original and unrestored 1949-1952 Monark Super Deluxe's could post images of their bikes along with the serial numbers so we can once and for all determine a rough time frame for when the company began installing tanks with top-mounted horn buttons - and whether that coincided with the newer logo design and shorter tank crash rails

- Avanti


----------



## Avanti (Oct 24, 2016)

For those interested, here's an extremely helpful index of Monark Silver King, Inc. serial numbers, which will allow you to date your bike.


----------



## Mountaineer (Oct 31, 2016)

Not to deviate from my other thread too much, but does anyone have any more info about the '46-'47 models?  Were there any differences between them or were they basically the same? Seems like I'm finding more on the later ('48 and up) models, but there doesn't seem to be a lot out there on the earlier ones. The serial on mine is A0046118.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 6, 2016)

Recently found a killer original seat for my SD. Now for the pedals!


----------



## oimakoi (Apr 7, 2019)

53 SD?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-54-monark-super-deluxe.150294/

This was my grandad’s monark. And i’m thinking about painting it. I have a question about the rivets:
Are the fender rivets painted or not?
Chain guard rivets painted?
And the rear rack/carrier rivets painted or not?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## TieDye (May 9, 2019)

oimakoi said:


> 53 SD?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/53-54-monark-super-deluxe.150294/
> 
> This was my grandad’s monark. And i’m thinking about painting it. I have a question about the rivets:
> ...



Just a thought for a better look in regards to the mudflaps.  Mount them on the inside of the fender for a better look and functionality.  Nice bike!


----------



## 75 Bronco (Sep 29, 2020)

Ok Monark guys what can you tell me about this Monark Firestone.  Original paint called Chromatic Fuchsia. Maybe 1955-57? Value? Rarity?


----------



## Axlerod (Sep 30, 2020)

75 Bronco said:


> Ok Monark guys what can you tell me about this Monark Firestone.  Original paint called Chromatic Fuchsia. Maybe 1955-57? Value? Rarity?View attachment 1275615



}
’55-‘57 is on target. It’s tough to pinpoint from the pics. It’s obviously had some parts replaced. It’s pretty rare. I’m not solid on the value because those parts will be hard to find. Great bike though. Here is a catalog pic from ‘55. Grab a Monark book when you get a chance, they are worth it.


----------



## 75 Bronco (Sep 30, 2020)

Bought a 56 black phantom. No locking fork. New repop pedals. Original seat, paint, tank, forks, rack. I think good price $850.  Also bought the ugly Monark, not sure why, $400 and he is getting the OG chainguard


----------



## 75 Bronco (Sep 30, 2020)

Need to take blue paint off of the rear fender of the purple bike. Any suggestions? Trying to save old purple paint.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 2, 2021)

teisco said:


> Mine has a top button but no "Jewell" medallion.
> View attachment 506698



Here’s a few that I owned, I’m still trying to figure out what exact years the bikes that had the metal medallion as opposed to the crown jewel.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 30, 2021)

I picked this 1953 (by the serial) up a couple of weeks ago and as you can see, it's rough, tank rusted out from corroded batteries, bent rear rack and fender, replaced chain guard, missing train light, etc. But it looks like there's more chrome left than you would expect on the rims so it will at least clean up and make a good rider. But I have a couple of questions for the Monark experts. What is the stud on the down tube just under the head stock? My first guess was a mount for a rubber bump stop for the forks, but if that's what it is, has anybody got a good close-up? I see the stud in @Monarkman's last picture above, but if there was ever a rubber bumper it's long gone. Second, this bike came with a heavy duty wheel set, with a Union hub up front and a Bendix red band in the rear. Was this an option or somebody's later addition?


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 31, 2021)

If you ever think of selling it and/or possible trades for 2nd Ammendment related items, please let me know. I am right down the road in Monroe, NC


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 31, 2021)

Forgot to mention

the stud is to protect the fork from denting tank, it’s kind of a stop.

as far as wheels none of the Monarks I’ve ever owned had the hubs/wheels you mentioned.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 31, 2021)

There were some still made in 53 with the Stud still on them (left over from 52). The stud was for the springers so not to hit tank. Yours having the Knee action in 53, it really didn't have a function, as you can tell.


----------



## Monarkman (Oct 31, 2021)

I apologize for so many posts having issues with phone.

Of the 3 1953’s I’ve owned I don’t believe they had the stud. I believe the stud was for the dual spring fork style. I’ve had several Monarks with original paint that had mismatched parts on them . For example, I had another bike just like the Gumby green one pictured, I think it was a 1950, ( with the big deep fenders) only problem is, it had what looked like a 49’ fender on the rear, same paint, pinstripes and patina. After inquiring about this, several collectors told me that this did occur due to someone at factory installing incorrect part.
It appears  that your frame is pre 53’


----------



## Oilit (Oct 31, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> There were some still made in 53 with the Stud still on them (left over from 52). The stud was for the springs so not to hit tank. Yours having the Knee action in 53, it really didn't have a function, as you can tell.



That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 31, 2021)

Monarkman said:


> I apologize for so many posts having issues with phone.
> 
> Of the 3 1953’s I’ve owned I don’t believe they had the stud. I believe the stud was for the dual spring fork style. I’ve had several Monarks with original paint that had mismatched parts on them . For example, I had another bike just like the Gumby green one pictured, I think it was a 1950, ( with the big deep fenders) only problem is, it had what looked like a 49’ fender on the rear, same paint, pinstripes and patina. After inquiring about this, several collectors told me that this did occur due to someone at factory installing incorrect part.
> It appears  that your frame is pre 53’



Thanks for the information! Would it being badged for Firestone make any difference? I'm thinking maybe the non-Monark bikes got older parts.


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 1, 2021)

Great thread with tons of info.  From everything I have read and with help from others my bike is a '47.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 6, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Great thread with tons of info.  From everything I have read and with help from others my bike is a '47.
> 
> View attachment 1506061
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike. IMO, that is the best head badge ever.👍🚴🏻‍♀️


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 7, 2021)

Anybody know what type of pedals I should have on the '47?  Also in the original post it says that '47 has no horn in tank, but mine does (button on right side).


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 7, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Anybody know what type of pedals I should have on the '47?  Also in the original post it says that '47 has no horn in tank, but mine does (button on right side).



May Not be the Original '47 tank .... or maybe someone added it. I would


----------



## HBSyncro (Nov 7, 2021)

Maybe, but looks original.  I am wondering because in the OP it says "Tank without horn?".  Why the question mark?  Or maybe just the horn was added?  I am still looking for anybody who know what the original pedals would have been.  Thanks!


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 8, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Maybe, but looks original.  I am wondering because in the OP it says "Tank without horn?".  Why the question mark?  Or maybe just the horn was added?  I am still looking for anybody who know what the original pedals would have been.  Thanks!



I found a pair of (boys) pedals once, that had the words MONARK embossed in the rubber parts, not sure what year those would have been. I would be very curious to learn what the correct pedal is for this bike.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2021)

Monarkman said:


> I found a pair of (boys) pedals once, that had the words MONARK embossed in the rubber parts, not sure what year those would have been. I would be very curious to learn what the correct pedal is for this bike.



I have seen those pedals on ebay once or twice as well as on here once I think too. I don't know what bike or exactly what year but I do know they seem to be pretty rare and even in less than perfect conditions they're Not Cheap (in my opinion) so I would also like to know the facts of my favorite styled bike


----------

